# Pictures, Soap packaging created in Corel Draw



## Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Some soaps for me (poison ivy soap) and some really smooth and nice soaps for my wife. the packing looks better than the soap but I'm learning and getting better. These were created in Corel Draw. My batches started out at around a pound and I'm now up to a 52 oz. batch.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

I use corel too!


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 30, 2007)

wow!  nice wraps!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow!  Very nice.  I haven't used Corel, guess I have something new to learn.


----------



## cambree (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the designs on the soap boxes.  I have try making some of these boxes myself soon.  

Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 9, 2008)

They're very nice     Was it a difficult program to learn?


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, very nice! How do you print them on the boxes? Is that a dumb question?   

I think I might need some of that poison ivy soap! hehe


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think it's a dumb question...I don't even know what Corel Draw is


----------



## IanT (Aug 10, 2008)

great job they look like theyre commericial produced labels!


----------

